# root bei phpmyadmin ohne passwort



## pose (26. März 2004)

...............


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (8. April 2004)

Zuerst das Passwort in der Usertable der MySQL-Datenbank setzen, danach wird phpmyadmin geblockt (passwort falsch - logisch). In der config von phpmyadmin das Passwort setzen und es klappt wieder alles


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. April 2004)

You can try this: /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root password <new-password>


----------

